# معلومات غريبة..؟!



## وليم تل (5 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومات غريبة قد تكون جديدةعليك*

*اذا مات الفيل وهو واقف يظل واقفا*
*لبضع ساعات قبل ان يسقط ارضا .







ذكر الثعلب لا يقترن سوى بأنثى واحدة فقط
طوال حياتة , واذا ماتت تلك الانثى فأن الذكر يظل عزبا طوال
حياتة , أما اذا مات الذكر فأن الأنثى لا تتورع عن الأرتباط بذكر جديد .






وضعية عينى الحمار فى رأسة تسمح
لة برؤية حوافرة الاربعة بشكل دائم فى ان واحد .






زئير الأسد يمكن سماعة
من على مسافة 8 كيلومترات





النعامة تعيش حتى 75 عاما وتظل
قادرة على التكاثر حتى سن الخمسين .






يستطيع رأس الثعبان أن يلدغ
حتى بعد مرور نصف ساعة على بترة .






يتعين على معدة الأنسان أن تفرز
بطانة مخاطية جديدة كل أسبوعين وألا فأنها ستهضم نفسها .






هناك نوع من النمل يشتهر
بأسم<< النمل السفاح >> وذلك لأنة يشن غارات على
مستعمرات النمل المجاورة لة حيث يقتل ملكاتها وينهب
محتوياتها ثم يقتاد عددا من ذلك النمل ويجبرة على العمل
كعبيد لدية .






:download:

*​


----------



## استفانوس (5 أغسطس 2009)

> يستطيع رأس الثعبان أن يلدغ
> حتى بعد مرور نصف ساعة على بتره.


 
واو
اول مرة اسمع بها

اشكرك حبيبي
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أغسطس 2009)

> زئير الأسد يمكن سماعه
> من على مسافة 8 كيلومترات ​


 
معلومات راااااااائعه وغريبه ​ 
ميرررررررسى ليك ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (5 أغسطس 2009)

النعامة لا تدفن رأسها فى الرمال
هربا من الخطر بل بحثا عن الماء .






لاحظ العلماء أن  النمل << يتثائب >>
كالبشر عندما يستيقظ من نومة فى الصباح .






50 فى المائة من الحرابى ( جمع حرباء )
الموجودة فى العالم تتمركز فى مدغشقر .






قبل بضع سنوات , ضربت صاعقة رعدية
ملعبا لكرة القدم  فى جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية
خلال احدى المباريات , الغريب أن تلك الصاعقة قتلت
جميع لاعبى احد الفريقين فى حين لم يصب أى
لاعب من لاعبى الفريق المنافس .بسوء .






أى قطعة ورق مربعة الشكل لا يمكن أن تطوى على
نفسها أكثر من 8 مرات , مهما كانت مساحتها كبيرة .






حجم الشمس يوازى 330330 مرة مقارنة بحجم الأرض .






عندما يولد الأنسان يكون فى جسمة 300 عظمة ,
الا أن ذلك العدد يتراجع الى 206 فقط عند الوصول الى سن البلوغ .






العضوان الوحيدان فى جسم الأنسان اللذان
لا يتوقفان عن النمو طوال الحياة هما الأنف والأذن .











تحتوى معدة الانسان على نحو 35 مليون غدة هضمية .









​


----------



## SALVATION (5 أغسطس 2009)

_



هناك نوع من النمل يشتهر
باسم «النمل السفاح» وذلك لأنه يشن غارات على
مستعمرات النمل المجاورة له حيث يقتل ملكاتها وينهب
محتوياتها ثم يقتاد عددا من ذلك النمل ويجبره على العمل
كعبيد لديه!

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا قريت الفقره ديه جيه فى بالى شخص اتبع نفس النظام
شكراا كتيير وليم لمعلوماتك الرائعه​​​​_
_تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## وليم تل (5 أغسطس 2009)

أقوى عضلة فى جسم الأنسان /// هى اللسان .






حجم قلب الحوت الأزرق البالغ يساوى
حجم سيارة , أما لسانة فيبلغ طولة 5 أمتار






من الناحية العلمية يعد الموز من الأعشاب
بينما تعد الطماطم من الفاكهه .






تحتوى شبكية العين على نحو 135 مليون
خلية حسية مسئولة عن التقاط الصور وتمييز الألوان .






عددالأميين على مستوى العالم
يبلغ نحو مليارى شخص .






مجموع البحيرات الموجودة فى كندا لوحدها يزيد
عن عد البحيرات الموجودة فى جميع دول العالم مجتمعة .






مملكة << لوسوتو >> الافريقية محاطة من جميع
جوانبها بجمهورية جنوب افريقيا







عدد السياح الذين يزورون فرنسا سنويا يزيد على
عدد سكانها الذى يبلغ نحو 60 مليون نسمة .






يوجد أكثر من 50 ألف نهر فى الصين .






الفلفل الحار يحتوى على أعلى نسبة ممكنة من
فيتامين << سى >> مقارنة بجميع الخضروات والفواكة الأخرى .









:download:​


----------



## وليم تل (5 أغسطس 2009)

السرعة القصوى للعيار النارى تبلغ حوالى 1065 مترا فى
الثانية أى ما يوازى 3 أضعاف سرعة الصوت تقريبا .
​ 






اجمالى ثروات أغنى 3 أشخاص فى العالم
يزيد بكثير على اجمالى الدخل السنوى الذى يحصل علية
600 مليون شخص من سكان الدول الاكثر فقرا فى العالم .







كشفت بحوث مخبرية عن أن دخان السجائر
يحتوى على أكثر من 200 مادة كيماوية سامة من بينها 43
مادة على الأقل تسبب السرطان .








فى مصر الفرعونية كان الأسبوع يتألف من 10 أيام
وكانت جسس نساء النبلاء
تترك لبضعة ايام قبل أن تبدأ اجراءات تحنيطها , وكان
الهدف من وراء ذلك هو السماح للجثة كى تفقد 
رونقها ونضارتها حتى لا تبدو مثيرة فى نظر المحنطين .







​ :ab2:
​


----------



## Mary Gergees (5 أغسطس 2009)

*ميررسى بجد على المعلومات الجامدا
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​*


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## Tota Christ (5 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا وليم

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## وليم تل (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا استفانوس
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## youhnna (6 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااا وليم
على المعلومات القيمه المدعومه بالصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً للمعلومات اخي وليم
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Alexander.t (6 أغسطس 2009)

> *ذكر الثعلب لا يقترن سوى بأنثى واحدة فقط
> طوال حياتة , واذا ماتت تلك الانثى فأن الذكر يظل عزبا طوال
> حياتة , أما اذا مات الذكر فأن الأنثى لا تتورع عن الأرتباط بذكر جديد .*​





*:new6::new6:  هههههههههههههههه*

*معلومات غريبه فعلا بس دى عجبتنى جدا هههههههههه*


*ميرسى استاذى وليم ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## وليم تل (9 أغسطس 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
كوكو
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

حقا انت الاروع
*SALVATION*
*بمرورك العطروتواصلك*
*ودمت بود*​


----------



## وليم تل (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا مارى جرجس
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## farou2 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جداً رائع 
شكرا لك 
​


----------



## Ferrari (5 أكتوبر 2009)

> هناك نوع من النمل يشتهر
> بأسم<< النمل السفاح >> وذلك لأنة يشن غارات على
> مستعمرات النمل المجاورة لة حيث يقتل ملكاتها وينهب
> محتوياتها ثم يقتاد عددا من ذلك النمل ويجبرة على العمل
> ...



*
هههههههههه حتى النمل فى سفاحيين ههههههه

شكراً وليم على الموضوع الجميل

والمعلومات الاجمل

الرب يبارك مجهودك
*​


----------



## ارووجة (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسي الك عالمعلومات
ربنا يباركك


----------



## RARY (14 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد  بجد مووضوع تحفه

الف  الف  شكر


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا للمعلومات الرائعه الرب معاكم


----------



## وليم تل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جوجو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا توتا كرست
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات رائعة 
ميرسى لك كتير يا وليم 
المسيح معك ويباركك​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك وليم بجد

معلومات غريبة وجديدة

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

حقا انت الاجمل

كليمو

بمرورك العطر وتواصلك

ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كوك
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يوحنا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يوحنا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا الملكة العراقية
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## عادل نسيم (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا" جزيلا" علي أهتمامك وأرسال بمثل هذه المعلومات الجميلة للمنتدى... يسوع معك أينما كنت*


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مينا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## JOJE (29 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات غريبه بجد
 مرسيه ليك علي الموضع الجميل دااااااااااا
وربنا يبركك ويعوضك خيييييييييييير


----------



## Coptic Man (30 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع هائل يا وليم واجمل ما فيه انه بالصور 

شكرا علي المعلومات الجميلة 

ولفت نظري الفقرة دي




> *ذكر الثعلب لا يقترن سوى بأنثى واحدة فقط
> طوال حياتة , واذا ماتت تلك الانثى فأن الذكر يظل عزبا طوال
> حياتة , أما اذا مات الذكر فأن الأنثى لا تتورع عن الأرتباط بذكر جديد .*




ولا تعليق بقي :fun_lol:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يناير 2010)

معلومات اول اسمعها
ميرسى ليك كتيير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## merna lovejesus (15 يناير 2010)

ميرسى كتيييييييييييير بجد


----------

